# Kenmore fridge - Ice Maker issue



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> have a Kenmore side by side model number 596.xxxxxxxx


The rest of the model# is......?
596.???????? is an Amana built Kenmore.



> the ice maker no longer works


How?
Sitting there dead, going through the motions but not filling with water, stuck 1/2 way through a harvest, ect?



> If I put the little arm up to stop the icemaker from working, I didn't get my ice mountain forming on the left side. - thought about just replacing the icemaker itself but my concern is that if the fill valve is having an issue (thus allowing water to continuously run in which was leading the the ice mountain)


*Normally* if the fill valve was dribbling in water all of the time, would have happened when the arm was up as well.



> I wasnt' able to climb into the freezer far enough to see if there was actually cubes in the tray that haven't dumped over the last couple weeks while it's been not working.


Probably is a good idea to have a peek. 

jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44 (Apr 22, 2008)

jeff - thx for the reply. I'll try to address all your questions.

Full model # is 596.58692890

The ice maker appears competely dead. No activity, motions, or other signs of life.

I'll try to make a trip in the freezer the next couple of days. Hurt my back this weekend so doing everything hurts - not sure I up for leaning, twisting, ect that I'll need to do to get in there and have a good look just yet. :no: 

Maybe I'll grap a mirror and flashlight and see if that makes the view a bit easier to get.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Hurt my back this weekend so doing everything hurts - not sure I up for leaning, twisting


Ooops!  



> Full model # is 596.58692890


Shows a module style icemaker. These often have a thermal fuse in the wires leading to the icemaker and have test points that can be used with a volt meter for testing/checking....









Icemaker replacement -59658692890
http://www.applianceaid.com/icemaker-modual.html Module style icemaker tips.

jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44 (Apr 22, 2008)

jeff - thx for the links. that looks like excellent info that I will hopefully be able to put to use in the next day or two. I got brave last night and decided to check the icetray for cubes and it looks to me like there are cubes in there that never dumped.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Let us know what your tests show.

jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jeff, finally got around to crawling in the freezer - didn't realize it had been so long since I had a working icemaker. 

Voltage across L/N checked out fine and when I jumpered T/H the motor ran fine, heater heated up, and fill tube did it's thing. Put it all back in and made sure the tray filled with water but so far it's been 5 or so hours and no ice dump yet. I forgot to test continuity across T/H when I had the assy out but I can check it tomm. Should it be open or closed and should I remove power before checking the cont?

Thx


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Should it be open or closed and should I remove power before checking the cont?


Remove power when doing continuity ( ohming ).
Open when warm, closed when cold.










jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44 (Apr 22, 2008)

Duh, didn't see that at the top of the info yesterday when I was looking at it.

Given that everything worked fine when I jumpered T/H, wouldn't that lead to looking like the thermostat is a goner? Or is there another possibility besides the thermostat given that everything seems to work correctly if I jumper T/H to kick off a dump and fill cycle?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

If not closed when the freezer and icemaker are below 15ºF, that is a good indicator the thermostat may be bad.

jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44 (Apr 22, 2008)

I know this thread is old but I hope Jeff is still around. I replaced the icemaker but it didn't fill when I turned power back on. If I short across T/H to force a cycle, all appears to be working fine. Do I need to leave it alone and let it get cold before it will fill or should it immediately fill?
Thx


----------



## mustangcobra44 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nevermind...all is well.


----------

